# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 20/Vol IV/Nop-Des 2011

## Koismagazine

*Sudah Terbit !!*
 
 
 
*Terbit :* 
* SENIN, 14 NOPEMBER 2011*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 40.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 45,000

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected]

Dapat   dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia, Kinokuniya,
Jaringan Toko Buku Gunung Agung dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya di    Indonesia


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 64, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]

----------


## Anton Sukoco

mantap....ini adl majalah yang saya gu tunggu taie....

----------


## thanafi27

wow itu shiro galak sekali  :Cool2:

----------


## ademilanforever

Dahsyatttttt...........!!!!!

----------


## gerryochiba

ditunggu kedatangannya dirumah.... :Whistle:

----------


## William Pantoni

Dan ini ada bonus kecil2an....kalender 2012 persembahan dari SamuraiKoi, Feikoi, CP Prima, Gravilla Koi Farm, Hokky Fish Food, Dodo Koi dan Nozomi. Dan juga terima kasih kepada om Felix Denanta yg sudah mengizinkan memakai Pandora nya sebagai model.

----------


## Glenardo

Mantap Cover nya....

Gile, ada beenernya majalah ini kudu terbit setiap bulan yach..hax..

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mantap Cover nya....
> 
> Gile, ada beenernya majalah ini kudu terbit setiap bulan yach..hax..


Boleh aja Glen...asal ada sukarelawan yg mau 110% committed bantuin.

----------


## benn

Bener sekali Om Glen, kudu terbit setiap bulan................ :Bounce:

----------


## dattairadian

Bener sekali Om Wil, kudu ada sukarelawan yg mau 110% committed bantuin......  ::

----------


## benny

Akhirnya yg ditunggu-tunggu terbit juga....ya, om2x semua..rasanya klo 2 bulan sekali terbitnya, dirasa terlalu lama. Mungkin dipertimbangkan utk terbit sebulan skali.
Kalendernya lumayan juga... :Behindsofa:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dasar semua provokator berat, hahaha

----------


## benny

Saya bukan prvokator, om Ajik...tapi yg kena virus koi... :Flame:  :Tea:

----------


## budjayz

Wow mantap bener ada bonus nya lg..
Saya rasa utk 2 bln sekali saja sudah wajar dg kondisi si pencari berita adalah pure para hobis
Lg pula 2 bln sekali cukup membuat kita2 pada kangen kan?!! Hehehe
Bravo koi-s dan smoga dpt mempertahankan eksistensi nya bahkan semakin meningkatkan kualitas majalah ini  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

Akirnya keluar juga...

----------


## tosailover

> wow itu shiro galak sekali


yoi, koi favorit saya di ZNA Bandung Chapter show kemarin  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

asikkk... terbit juga  ::

----------


## gita_koi

Akhirnya majalahnya keluarnya juga.
Apalagi ada tambahan kalender, gimana kalo tiap muncul ada bonusnya om :Peace:

----------


## agent23

Kebon jeruk sudah terima, berikut notice untuk perpanjangan anggota 1 tahun kedepan.

Thx

----------


## abiserpong

Yup ...... Serpong siang ini juga sudah menerima majalah + bonus kalendernya. Terima kasih.

----------


## benny

> Akhirnya majalahnya keluarnya juga.
> Apalagi ada tambahan kalender, gimana kalo tiap muncul ada bonusnya om


 Stuju, om..ikutan mendukung usulan om...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Akhirnya majalahnya keluarnya juga.
> Apalagi ada tambahan kalender, gimana kalo tiap muncul ada bonusnya om


 Kalau untuk semua eksemplar, kita belum sanggup tetapi untuk pemegang kartu anggota KOI's/pelanggan sudah ada dalam pikiran kita. Mungkin tidak setiap edisi tetapi dalam satu tahun ada 2 - 4 kali. :Amen:  Kalau ada yang punya ide bentuk bonusnya, boleh di sharing ke kita ya...

Untuk terbit satu bulan sekali apa dan bagaimana kendalanya, Insya Allah saya akan jelaskan pada kesempatan berikutnya

----------


## bleach

Untuk bonus, mungkin bisa poster, sticker, atau dvd seputar koi?  :: 

Secara pribadi, sy lebih suka terbit 2 bulan sekali, kesannya "hard to get", jd majalahnya lebih berkesan dan lebih dinanti2kan. Kan pelihara koi harus penuh kesabaran, begitu pula dengan majalahnya  :: .

Pribadi saja yah.

----------


## wihadi232

Wah ,akhirnya terbit juga nich he4x,tinggal di tunggu,mantap nich covernya,kalender nya juga mantap . :Yo:

----------


## Teja Utama

Probolinggo sudah terima. 
BTW, bisa tukar kalender dengan yang gak dilipat?  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Kalo probolinggo sudah terima lha kok saya yang di sby kok belum terima kie......

Saya gak butuh bonus, saya butuh tiap bulan ini majalah selalu terbit........

Sumpah, I love kois magazine

----------


## harmada

Sudah terima majalahnya, lengkap dg merchandise  dari KOI-S (kaos) dan Bossco (payung) -hadiah lelang pompa-, serta satu lembar peringatan membership sdh habis  :: . Akan segera dibayarkan.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Budi Bali

bali sampe hari ini belum terima....

----------


## grinkz01

> bali sampe hari ini belum terima....


 tumben ini sby jg blm diantarin pdhl biasanya cepet. Buat om ajik ditunggu ya share nya mengenai kendala terbit tiap bulan. Trims

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Besok di cek ya om, mestinya dah pada sampai nih

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear Om para member KOI's yth,

Mohon maaf karena majalah yang ditunggu ada beberapa yang belum sampai khususnya Surabaya.
Sudah dilakukan trace dan konfirmasi ke PT POS Indonesia, hasil trace hari ini baru sampai antaran Kantor pos setempat (contoh No Resi 11865734173 a/n Miming Permadi), dan dari PT POS Jakarta juga tidak ada masalah, bisa jadi kemungkinan masalah di bandara. Mohon ditunggu sampai hari ini ya Om, bila belum sampai juga akan dikirim ulang segera.

Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Regards,
Layla

----------


## wihadi232

lapor om medan dah sampai  :First:

----------


## SD4R7O

Punya aku juga blum sampai nih...biasanya berapa lama ya kirimannya?sudah ditunggu2...

----------


## lukmannet

Cek TKP om..

----------


## SD4R7O

TKP tu apa om?

----------


## grinkz01

> Dear Om para member KOI's yth,
> 
> Mohon maaf karena majalah yang ditunggu ada beberapa yang belum sampai khususnya Surabaya.
> Sudah dilakukan trace dan konfirmasi ke PT POS Indonesia, hasil trace hari ini baru sampai antaran Kantor pos setempat (contoh No Resi 11865734173 a/n Miming Permadi), dan dari PT POS Jakarta juga tidak ada masalah, bisa jadi kemungkinan masalah di bandara. Mohon ditunggu sampai hari ini ya Om, bila belum sampai juga akan dikirim ulang segera.
> 
> Terima kasih atas informasinya.
> 
> Regards,
> Layla


 Mbak Layla.......ditunggu ampe pagi ini antaran belum nyampe tuh....apa gara2 bandara Juanda ada delay akibat KTT Asean ya?

----------


## Jusri

Malang kemarin dah nyampe  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Malangbong sudah mendarat, hatur nuhun

----------


## Koismagazine

> Punya aku juga blum sampai nih...biasanya berapa lama ya kirimannya?sudah ditunggu2...



Om Sudarjo,

Hasil pelacakan dgn No Resi *11865733154* sudah diterima oleh sdr Meliana pada tgl 2011-11-19 16:49:43. Sudah diterima belum Om?




> Mbak Layla.......ditunggu ampe pagi ini antaran belum nyampe tuh....apa gara2 bandara Juanda ada delay akibat KTT Asean ya?


Om grinkz,

Iya Om bisa kemungkinan. Hasil pelacakan hari ini dgn No Resi *11865734173* sudah diterima oleh sdr Yuni pada tgl 2011-11-18 15:59:38. Sudah diterima belum Om?

Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Regards,
Layla

----------


## tosailover

Kelapa Gading sudah terima. Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kalau sampai hari ini masih ada yg belum terima konfirmasi via forum ini ya, biar bisa dikirim ulang secepatnya. Tks

----------


## grinkz01

Mbak layla, om ajik sampai mlm ini saya belum terima majalah. Di rumah tdk ada yg namanya yuni...jangan2 alamatnya salah?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mbak layla, om ajik sampai mlm ini saya belum terima majalah. Di rumah tdk ada yg namanya yuni...jangan2 alamatnya salah?


Alamat sudah benar Om.
Kalau begitu kami kirim ulang saja Om. Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Layla

----------


## Pauran

Mbak Layla ...

Majalah buat saya kok belum datang ya sampai hari ini ?

----------


## grinkz01

> Alamat sudah benar Om.
> Kalau begitu kami kirim ulang saja Om. Terima kasih atas informasinya.
> 
> Layla


Ok mbak, saya tunggu ya..mending nulis lamatnya pakai huruf capital dan font gede aja mbak,maklum tinggal di kompleks perumahan jd kadang si kurir bisa sembarangan lempar kiriman..kalo kena org yg jujur sih pasti gak ditrima..kalo kena org yg kurang jujur bisa ilang mbak...thanks.

----------


## Pauran

Mbak Layla ....

Ternyata majalah sdh diterima, makasih ....

----------


## hery

Lapor...,Genteng-Bwi sudah terima...,poster kalendernya mantaps. Cuma kartu anggotanya saya kok belum dapet ya ?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Lapor...,Genteng-Bwi sudah terima...,poster kalendernya mantaps. Cuma kartu anggotanya saya kok belum dapet ya ?


Om, No ID brp ya? Coba saya cek masa kartunya...

Trims,
layla

----------


## hery

Nomor kartu saya yg lama  2008 0333 0097 Bu.  Makasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> Nomor kartu saya yg lama  2008 0333 0097 Bu.  Makasih


Dear Om, 

Waktu pengiriman majalah edisi No 18/Jul-Agust 201, sudah dikirim bareng Om kartu nya, yg akan habis/berlaku sampai juni 2013.
Terima ngga Om?

Trims

----------


## hery

Majalah Edisi 18 sudah saya terima, tetapi kartunya kok tidak ada ya Bu ? Saya tahu pasti karena yg membuka pertama pasti saya. Makasih.

----------


## uyo tea

Mbak Layla,

saya di serpong juga belom terima majalah edisi 18 serta member card yg sdh diperpanjang. No: 2009 0021 0246 a/n : suryo wijoyo.

Terima kasih,

Suryo wijoyo
2009 0021 0246

----------


## Koismagazine

Baik Om hery dan uyo,

Jika memang belum terima, akan dikirim ulang ya, nanti di edisi 21 dikirim.

Trims.

----------


## grinkz01

Lapor..majalah dah sampe ditangan..tapi pak pos nya lgs ngloyor pergi tanpa minta tandatangan? Mungkin gara gara ini banyak mjlh yg missing in action...btw thanks koi's..

----------


## hery

Makasih Mbak Layla atas responya,saya tunggu. Bravo Koi's Indonesia...

----------


## uyo tea

Mbak leyla,

maaf saya salah ketik, *maksud saya majalah edisi 20 yg terbaru belum saya terima.*
kalau kartu benar saya belum terima.

Terima kasih.

Suryo wijoyo
2009 0021 0246

----------


## uyo tea

6 hari menunggu, tak ada kabar berita... :Cry:   :Frusty: 

salam,

suryo wijoyo
2009 0021 0246

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> 6 hari menunggu, tak ada kabar berita... 
> 
> salam,
> 
> suryo wijoyo
> 2009 0021 0246


Om Suryo, mohon dimaafkan ya. Layla cuti dari Senin kemarin dan baru hari ini masuk. Nanti segera di follow up om. sekali lagi sorry ya

----------


## Koismagazine

> 6 hari menunggu, tak ada kabar berita... 
> 
> salam,
> 
> suryo wijoyo
> 2009 0021 0246





> Om Suryo, mohon dimaafkan ya. Layla cuti dari Senin kemarin dan baru hari ini masuk. Nanti segera di follow up om. sekali lagi sorry ya


Dear Om uyo,

Mohon maaf baru Ol lagi, krn br masuk cuti kmrn...
Edisi 20 KOI-S Magazine akan dikirim lagi hari ini pak, utk kartu akan dibuatkan lagi dan dikirim bareng edisi 21 nanti.

Trims,
Layla

----------


## uyo tea

Dear Om Ajik & Mbak Layla

Terima kasih atas perhatiannya yah. Baru kali ini majalah nga datang, biasanya selalu on schedule.  :Peace:  :: 

Terima kasih & salam

Suryo Wijoyo
2009 0021 0246

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Om Ajik & Mbak Layla
> 
> Terima kasih atas perhatiannya yah. Baru kali ini majalah nga datang, biasanya selalu on schedule. 
> 
> Terima kasih & salam
> 
> Suryo Wijoyo
> 2009 0021 0246



Iya Om uyo,

Mohon maaf untuk edisi ini gak tepat waktu, informasi dari hasil pelacakan sepertinya ada problem di kantor pos tujuan BSD..
Tetapi pengiriman ulang sudah dilakukan kemarin.

Demikian informasinya. Terima kasih atas pengertiannya om..

BRegards,
Layla

----------


## dchristiaan

Moderator,,, saya kan baru daftar member kemarin .. nah bisa ga minta majalah start edisi yg ini ? 
supaya dpt kalender 2012 nya sekalian hehehehe.. pleaseeeee....

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Dear Om Ajik & Mbak Layla

untuk di wilayah bali di stop ya penjualannya..?
saya mulai terima majalah ini edisi 21 aja deh.. 
thanks

----------


## veros

majalah tambah lama tambah dasyat dan berguna,,,,,,,,,, selamat buat om ajik ...sukses majalahnya terus dan terus sampai semua puas dan mengerti semua masalah koi........

----------


## uyo tea

Mbak Layla,

Majalah edisi 20 sdh saya terima hari ini. Terima kasih atas perhatian dan bantuannya. 

Selamat buat koi's forum....... :First: ....... majalahnya semakin BERMUTU...... :Thumb: 

Salam & Sukses Selalu


Suryo Wijoyo
2009 0021 0246

----------


## Koismagazine

> Moderator,,, saya kan baru daftar member kemarin .. nah bisa ga minta majalah start edisi yg ini ? 
> supaya dpt kalender 2012 nya sekalian hehehehe.. pleaseeeee....


Dear Om,

Sdh dkirim edisi 20 kemarin. Ditunggu ya om.
Trims,
Layla

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mbak Layla,
> 
> Majalah edisi 20 sdh saya terima hari ini. Terima kasih atas perhatian dan bantuannya. 
> 
> Selamat buat koi's forum.............. majalahnya semakin BERMUTU......
> 
> Salam & Sukses Selalu
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Om Uyo,

Selamt membaca ya om. Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan, karena di re-check ada masalah di Antaran BSD.
Terima kasih Uyo, Sukses untuk kita semua.

Trims,
Layla

----------


## nale

Dear Ibu Layla,

Saya pembaca berat koismag, sebagai acuan bagi pemula utk mendapatkan informasi up to date dari basic hingga aktivitas yang dilakukan. Edisi ini yang ditunggu2 karena meliput berbagai aktivitas even di Indonesia sampai KOI pemenang terpilih (Grand Champion) hingga foto pemiliknya  :: ..dengan berharap koi dan foto saya juga muncul di koimag one day  :Yo: .

Saran supaya kami pemula dapat menilai kualitas koi masing-masing dengan diberikan panduan untuk istilah-istilah dalam penjurian seperti misalnya: sumi, hi, teri, kiwa, sashi, motoguru dll. Semoga istilah-istilah penjurian ini dapat dimuat pada edisi berikutnya. 

regards
nale

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Ibu Layla,
> 
> Saya pembaca berat koismag,  sebagai acuan bagi pemula utk mendapatkan informasi up to date dari  basic hingga aktivitas yang dilakukan. Edisi ini yang ditunggu2 karena  meliput berbagai aktivitas even di Indonesia sampai KOI pemenang  terpilih (Grand Champion) hingga foto pemiliknya ..dengan berharap koi  dan foto saya juga muncul di koimag one day .
> 
> Saran supaya  kami pemula dapat menilai kualitas koi masing-masing dengan diberikan  panduan untuk istilah-istilah dalam penjurian seperti misalnya: sumi,  hi, teri, kiwa, sashi, motoguru dll. Semoga istilah-istilah penjurian  ini dapat dimuat pada edisi berikutnya. 
> 
> regards
> nale


Hai Om nale,

Terima atas sudah menjadi pembaca setia KOI-S Mag. One day pasti foto ikan dan foto om bisa muncul di KOI-S Mag..  :: 
Saran om akan disampakan ke penulis dan editor, dan semoga bisa di realisasikan.
Sebelum dan sesudahnya terima kasih atas sarannya om..

Trims,
Layla

----------


## gita_koi

Dear Ibu Layla, 


Saya pembaca koismag juga, mau sumbang saran. Apakah dimungkinkan ada pembahasan mengenai penjurian. 
Apa yang menjadi penyebab dari koi tersebut tidak layak jadi pemenang, dan dibahas detail. Supaya kita punya 
pegangan bagaimana menghandle koi dengan baik, jadi bukan hanya koi champ saja yang ditampilkan. Karena
sebagai nubie saya masih awam mengenai hal ini. Mohon maaf kalo sudah ada yg mengutarakan ttg hal ini.
Semoga koismag semakin sukses dan makin berkualitas.

Regads,

Bung_Gita

----------


## Gold Eagle

Baru sadar nih.... sampai sekarang, kok blom terima Majalah nya ya ?????? 
Bisa tolong cek bu Layla ?

Makanya kok rasa2nya ada yang hilang dari Sanubariku.....  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Baru sadar nih.... sampai sekarang, kok blom terima Majalah nya ya ?????? 
> Bisa tolong cek bu Layla ?
> 
> Makanya kok rasa2nya ada yang hilang dari Sanubariku.....


Ok Om, sy cek ya...Akan dikirim ulang hr ini bila terjadi masalah.

Trims

----------


## gita_koi

> Dear Ibu Layla, 
> 
> 
> Saya pembaca koismag juga, mau sumbang saran. Apakah dimungkinkan ada pembahasan mengenai penjurian. 
> Apa yang menjadi penyebab dari koi tersebut tidak layak jadi pemenang, dan dibahas detail. Supaya kita punya 
> pegangan bagaimana menghandle koi dengan baik, jadi bukan hanya koi champ saja yang ditampilkan. Karena
> sebagai nubie saya masih awam mengenai hal ini. Mohon maaf kalo sudah ada yg mengutarakan ttg hal ini.
> Semoga koismag semakin sukses dan makin berkualitas.
> 
> ...


Dear Ibu Layla, 

Belum ada comment ya  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Ibu Layla, 
> 
> Belum ada comment ya


Dear bung Gita,

Mohon maav baru liat posting-nya.
Kami tampung dulu saran baik dari Om, kami akan coba cari narasumber yang kompeten untuk mengawali rubrik tersebut.
Terima kasih banyak atas saran dan perhatiannya terhadap KOI-S Magazine.

Sukses untuk kita semua dan Bung_Gita juga 

Trims,
Layla

----------


## gita_koi

> Dear bung Gita,
> 
> Mohon maav baru liat posting-nya.
> Kami tampung dulu saran baik dari Om, kami akan coba cari narasumber yang kompeten untuk mengawali rubrik tersebut.
> Terima kasih banyak atas saran dan perhatiannya terhadap KOI-S Magazine.
> 
> Sukses untuk kita semua dan Bung_Gita juga 
> 
> Trims,
> Layla


Terima kasih atas perhatiannya bu. 


Salam...

----------


## Gold Eagle

Bu Layla,

Majalah sudah diterima dengan selamat... 

Tks ya  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Bu Layla,
> 
> Majalah sudah diterima dengan selamat... 
> 
> Tks ya


Iya sama2 Om..  ::

----------


## benny

Untuk edisi terbaru ( Jan-Feb 2012) kapan terbitnya ya?? Sudah dinanti...harap maklum.

----------


## Y4m1n

> Bu Layla,
> 
> Majalah sudah diterima dengan selamat... 
> 
> Tks ya


Haaaa? majalah terbitan November baru terima pertengahan Des?.....gak basi om?
Btw, yg January kapan terbit nih bos?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Untuk edisi terbaru ( Jan-Feb 2012) kapan terbitnya ya?? Sudah dinanti...harap maklum.





> Haaaa? majalah terbitan November baru terima pertengahan Des?.....gak basi om?
> Btw, yg January kapan terbit nih bos?


Edisi Januari akan terbit di tanggal 13 Januari ini. Mohon sabar menanti ya om... :: 

Trims.
layla

----------


## benny

> Edisi Januari akan terbit di tanggal 13 Januari ini. Mohon sabar menanti ya om...
> 
> Trims.
> layla


 Thx, bu Layla atas infonya..

----------

